# BYU BOWL GAME



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Anybody predicting a blowout by Oregon State?


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

Not quite a blowout, but the beavers will edge out the coogs 37 - 31


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

I predict BYU wins by at least 20


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Haha chetah!! So CS, I missed the game, what did BYU do wrong???


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

What a drumming!!!!!!!!!! Tonga's last touchdown was violent... I also think it is very fitting that Vegas hosted a game featuring Cougars and Beavers... That was a hacky joke, but still funny.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

HighNDry said:


> Anybody predicting a blowout by Oregon State?


No but I am predicting a lot of crow dinners for people on this forum. Cant wait to read how a certain Pac-10 fan explains how BYU, who was supposed to be "far outclassed by OSU", ended up ROLLING the Beavers 44-20.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Rise and Shout. I hate the Beavers. I hate everything about the Beavers. I hate their fans. I hate everything. And they deserved to go home with the loss. 

But in all honesty, I do hate Lou Holtz as an announcer. The dude can hardly speak! I kept a quick trigger on the mute button. That guy needs to become unemployed! Even though he was tripping all over his own slurred tongue praising my Cougars, I can't stand to hear him talk. I'd rather have the MTN bozos than Holtz. Wow. Perfect game for BYU. Good day to be a Cougar. 

That puts the MWC at 2-0 so far. Best wishes to the Utah Utes against Cal. I hope they do the same. Go Utes!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> But in all honesty, I do hate Lou Holtz as an announcer. The dude can hardly speak! I kept a quick trigger on the mute button. That guy needs to become unemployed! Even though he was tripping all over his own slurred tongue praising my Cougars, I can't stand to hear him talk. I'd rather have the MTN bozos than Holtz. !


I was thinking the same thing until I heard he had a stroke....

WOW!!! I did not see that coming! They outplayed them period, but.... every single ball bounce bounced the right way tonight. I guess Bronco and Jaime can really put a game plan together when they have two or more weeks ala Oklahoma, Wyoming and now OSU. Pendleton played awesome as always, but where did Doman and Bauman come from? They were awesome! Jacobson only had one ball thrown his way???? To hold down the first and second highest all purpose yards in the PAC 10 to a combined 88 yards :shock: Fun game!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

WeakenedWarrior said:


> HighNDry said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody predicting a blowout by Oregon State?
> ...


I'm guessing you meant me... hell, I'm sure of it and all I can say is even a blind hog finds an acorn once in a while. :? This was about on par with the Bama game last year.... the team that won, won the single game out of ten they might have even kept close. Huge is right (this is the scary part... I actually agree with his post) and the ball had to bounce right for the Cougs to win this game. Gary is also right that Lou is ridiculous.... guy needs to hang it up.... I mean he's fine as Dr Lou or whatever nonsense they toss his way these days but calling a game, its bad. Nice job by the refs too.... two out of bounds hits (hows that for some class, even the people in the press box commented about it) about half a dozen missed interference calls... that was about as bad a job as Lou calling the game. Apparently its ok to maul (cougar reference there) the reciever as long as he's in the middle of the field and its ok to have refs who can't get out of their own way, let alone the recievers and running backs. Only great thing about the game was the stick on Max Hall... disappointed he got up from that.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Haha chetah!! So CS, I missed the game, what did BYU do wrong???


You didn't even watch the game. Good Hell what kind of BYU fan are you? :roll: :roll: :roll: BYU did pretty well last night. The Oregon State kicker also made it pretty easy for BYU because BYU had a short field 99% of the time. He shouldnt have kicked it up high in the wind.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> WeakenedWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > HighNDry said:
> ...


Spin it how you want, but the Cougars kicked their ass, make all the excuses you want, but I think the Cougars (Keep in mind I am not a Cougar fan) didn't just win, they dominated the whole game. I don't believe all this horse **** I am hearing that OSU didn't want to be there and didn't play. They drove the field and scored on the very first drive, then BYU started dominating. I was very impressed with BYU's defense, they finally handled an athletic quick team. Chalk another win up for the MWC. What is sad is that is about the best team in the PAC-10 this year, besides Oregon, the PAC-10 had a pretty piss poor year, but all conferences have down years and I don't expect it to last long.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

That was a good, old-fashioned beat down! Oregon State gave away two fumbles and threw an interception. That has nothing to do with a referee. It's sloppy play, pure and simple. Max Hall threw zero picks. The Oregon St. punter didn't have the brains or coaching to squib-kick the ball. BYU's line crushed the OSU line on both sides of the ball. BYU had to deal with the same windy conditions that pelted the Beavers. Guess what? The Cougars drove the whole length of the field against the wind, shoving the ball down OSU's throat all the way, then punched it into the end zone. BYU was the better team last night. Make all the excuses you want. BYU *dominated* a top PAC-10 team.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

Riverrat77 said:


> WeakenedWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > HighNDry said:
> ...


Yeah, go ahead and spin it! Make excuses. The refs gave the game to BYU. :roll: The Beavers weren't motivated. :roll: The wind put their offense out of rhythm. :roll: BYU got lucky and won the 1 game in 10... :roll: :roll: :roll: Great explanations RR. Why just put your foot in your mouth when you can insert your entire leg? You said BYU was "far outclassed by OSU", but what the whole nation saw last night was the complete opposite. BYU showed last night, ON THE FIELD, that they are a legitimate top 15 team, and a top 10 finish is now a real possibility.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

BTW I want to go on record as saying probably the worst and stupidest excuse I hear every year from teams is they weren't into the game, how lame. This is college football, if you can't get up for the game maybe you don't belong in Division 1 football. Sorry this has been bugging me bad lately, same thing people said last year about Bama and it is straight up bull ****.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> BTW I want to go on record as saying probably the worst and stupidest excuse I hear every year from teams is they weren't into the game, how lame. This is college football, if you can't get up for the game maybe you don't belong in Division 1 football. Sorry this has been bugging me bad lately, same thing people said last year about Bama and it is straight up bull ****.


Good thing you didn't hear it from me.... :roll: But I'm sure thats where it'll get pinned. I'd agree that OSU got shorted, but you play the game you're given. Was wind a factor? Hmmmm I don't know... did OSU's punter really average 6 yards per punt all season? But lets not give any credibility to that, because I'm sure it was really the hand of God that swatted the ball into the stands.... you know, living right and all that paying off when it counts. :roll: The realistic BYU fans had it right and the rest of the "lets all get on the BYU bandwagon when the going is good" fans can piss off. BYU needed every bounce they could get to even hang... and they got em. Does it mean that BYU is a better team? Hell no... but things went their way last night so the score wound up in their favor. Guy here at work said it best..... there's no way BYU playing their best could hang with OSU on their best day. Lucky for them that they caught OSU playing like crap. Like Dkhntrdstn just put on Facebook, you'll see nothing but fans in blue now, since they just won a bowl game, but next year when they're losing, oddly enough, all the blue goes back in the closet. :roll: Way to represent. But pin that on me too, since I'm a Pac10 fan, regardless of how the teams play, even if it is USUALLY better than the MWC. :wink:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > BTW I want to go on record as saying probably the worst and stupidest excuse I hear every year from teams is they weren't into the game, how lame. This is college football, if you can't get up for the game maybe you don't belong in Division 1 football. Sorry this has been bugging me bad lately, same thing people said last year about Bama and it is straight up bull ****.
> ...


My statement wasn't directed at you, it was directed at anyone who uses that statement. 8) You know I am not a BYU fan, but it makes me happy to see them do well. I am by no means going out and buying anything with a Y on it unless I need some toilet paper. :lol: They represented the conference well so I gave them props. Now as far as the punter goes, he obviously didn't average 6 yards a punt or he wouldn't be the starter, but he wasn't smart enough to realize the wind would affect the ball and the sad part is he did it twice. BYU had to punt into the wind at least twice, they got at least 25 yards each time, it is what it is. This is the same thing as last year, if BYU would have just barely won I could agree with some of your statements, but they dominated like Utah dominated Alabama last year. I disagree with your statement of OSU would win a majority of the time, so far they have proven they can't hang with Utah or BYU in the last two years. Remember Utah beat them after they beat USC. :mrgreen:

I give you props for sticking with your conference, but you have to admit the PAC-10 isn't very good this year. There is no doubt in my mind that the MWC is better this year, now I am not saying every year and it will probably be different next year, but this year they are better.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

Riverrat77 said:


> Was wind a factor? Hmmmm I don't know... did OSU's punter really average 6 yards per punt all season? But lets not give any credibility to that, because I'm sure it was really the hand of God that swatted the ball into the stands.... you know, living right and all that paying off when it counts. :roll:


Your excuses are getting really sad Rat. The wind was a factor for both teams, but one team was coached well enough to know how to adjust to it. The OSU punter was either too stupid, or just too poorly coached to know that you cant put the ball high into that kind of wind, yet he did it not once but twice! Like Holtz kept saying over and over, he should have had a low rugby style kick in his repertoire. BYU played into the same gale in the 1st and 3rd quarters, and they adjusted their play to it and marched down the field 80+ yards for scores.



Riverrat77 said:


> BYU needed every bounce they could get to even hang... and they got em. Does it mean that BYU is a better team? Hell no... but things went their way last night so the score wound up in their favor. Guy here at work said it best..... there's no way BYU playing their best could hang with OSU on their best day. Lucky for them that they caught OSU playing like crap.


You are really going for the whole leg aren't you? If BYU was just lucky to catch OSU on a bad day then one would expect the score to be a lot closer. But everyone but the most kool-aid drunk Pac-10 apologists see this for what it really was, yet another good old-fashioned butt-whoopin by a MWC team over a Pac-10 team. BYU dominated OSU in all aspects of the game because they ARE the better team. They were ranked higher going into the game, and they proved on the field that they should have been.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

The argument that BYU couldn't compete in a major conference is stupid. Look at their record, not just in one game, but historically. Bronco is now 6-4 vs. the PAC-10. Not total domination, but it's a winning record over a span of ten games. Hell, BYU is 13-9 vs. the Big XII from the LaVell Edwards era on. Face the facts: BYU, Utah, or TCU would all compete just fine in the PAC-10. They'd all come out with winning records. The Horned Frogs would have won any conference in the country this year except for the SEC.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

CS, notice how no one is referring to you comment... I am and always have been a Y fan. It killed me to miss the game but i'm staying at my in-laws in Arizona for Christmas and they had some family stuff planned. I didnt want to cause any contention (you should learn from this) so I missed the game. I have been to Vegas for the game twice now and went to the Cotton Bowl when my Cougs won on someone else's home turf. Now that was an awesome game. Guess this one last night pissed off all you non BYU fans pretty bad though.... ouch. :mrgreen: I, and all other Cougar fans on here posting today will continue supporting our team. Riley, get off facebook and start working. :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> My statement wasn't directed at you, it was directed at anyone who uses that statement. 8) You know I am not a BYU fan, but it makes me happy to see them do well. I am by no means going out and buying anything with a Y on it unless I need some toilet paper. :lol: They represented the conference well so I gave them props. Now as far as the punter goes, he obviously didn't average 6 yards a punt or he wouldn't be the starter, but he wasn't smart enough to realize the wind would affect the ball and the sad part is he did it twice. BYU had to punt into the wind at least twice, they got at least 25 yards each time, it is what it is. This is the same thing as last year, if BYU would have just barely won I could agree with some of your statements, but they dominated like Utah dominated Alabama last year. I disagree with your statement of OSU would win a majority of the time, so far they have proven they can't hang with Utah or BYU in the last two years. Remember Utah beat them after they beat USC. :mrgreen:
> 
> I give you props for sticking with your conference, but you have to admit the PAC-10 isn't very good this year. There is no doubt in my mind that the MWC is better this year, now I am not saying every year and it will probably be different next year, but this year they are better.


Did you watch the utah game last year Jahan? OSU was LEADING the game and Utah had to come back and win it. I'd consider that hanging pretty well. The problem with the Pac 10 is that they're loaded top to bottom, not stuck with one or two teams that play well. When you have a conference that tough, you're going to have several teams with a few losses and to those who don't know better, it looks weak. I'm waiting for Gunrunner to show up here and say you don't have a clue about college football because of your incorrect claim about the Utah game last year but he won't.... he just enjoys taking shots at me without having any merit to his claims. OSU had won five bowl games in a row before this loss... what was BYU's streak again? Jacquizz Rogers fumbled how many times before the one that got scooped up and run in by BYU? Oh, thats right, one in 621 touches. Here, because I'm making excuses, I'll give you the excuse from the experts....maybe that'll make it credible.

From ESPN.com's story on the game:
The normally dependable Rodgers fumbled for the first time in his college career in the first quarter, on his 621st touch, and Matt Bauman returned it 34 yards for the go-ahead score. Officials used replay to see whether Canfield's checkdown toss to Rodgers was a lateral or a forward pass, and upheld the touchdown.

Oregon State then looked as if it would bounce back from Jacquizz Rodgers' fumble when it seemingly recovered a muffed punt near the goal line. But a holding call forced Oregon State to punt again, and BYU drove 69 yards and kicked a 28-yard field goal.

Winds gusted up to 50 mph at Sam Boyd Stadium and temperatures fell to 30 degrees. The gusts were so strong that one of Oregon State's punts traveled untouched only 6 yards.

Where is Gunrunner or the other folks to tell me that ESPN is just making excuses and that they don't have a clue about college football. Go look up the story... the game wasn't as dominant for BYU as the score would indicate. Don't trust me though..... I don't have a clue. 8) Obviously theres no denying that BYU played well enough to win, the score bears that out, but the better team, I don't think so. CS, Huge, and Garyfish were right on about what happened. All the rah rah closet cheerleaders who only show up when the going is good are the ones without a clue.... they looked up the score this morning in the paper and all of a sudden think BYU should be in the running for a National Championship again because RiverRat was wrong about the outcome of the bowl game. :roll:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Deer Riverrat,
Here is what we have to say about the game. Please watch all of the video.
http://scores.espn.go.com/ncf/recap?gameId=293560252
Love,
ESPN


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Riley, get off facebook and start working. :lol: :lol: :wink:


That was last night and about 5AM this morning, waiting for the wife to get ready for work. 8)



WeakenedWarrior said:


> yet another good old-fashioned butt-whoopin by a MWC team over a Pac-10 team.


You're right... how did that work out for you last year again? :roll: See what I mean about the closet cheerleaders Jahan? Wouldn't have heard a peep from this guy had BYU lost this game and doesn't want to acknowledge what happened in the bowl game last year or Utah getting beat by Oregon this year.... I suppose I should bring that up as yet another butt whooping by a Pac10 team over a MWC foe right? :?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Deer Riverrat,
> Here is what we have to say about the game. Please watch all of the video.
> http://scores.espn.go.com/ncf/recap?gameId=293560252
> Love,
> ESPN


Thats not fair Kyle.... they're just making excuses for OSU and they obviously have no clue what they're talking about. :lol:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I had to go back a long way, but here was my prediction on August 3, 2009:


> I love my Cougars, but I think 9-3 will be a very respectable record this year. Utes will be in about the same place. Should make for a nice showdown for 2nd place down in Provo. I think this is TCU's year.


The win over Oklahoma surprised me. Everything else was just as I saw it. I figured the Cougs would lose to TCU and Florida St. I assumed they'd beat some pansy-ass PAC-10 team in Vegas. Rah-rah!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > Deer Riverrat,
> ...


Hahaha and SHOOT on the facebook jab!! Touche


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Let's make those quotes on ESPN public information.

From Beaver's guard Gregg Peat- "*Emotionally we were ready for this game. We came in here and expected to win. It didn't work out that way...*That's a credit to BYU. They came ready to play. There are no excuses for the loss."

From OSU Coach Mike Riley- "*They controlled the ball*, converted third downs and scored when they were going into that gale force, and that was very good by them."


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

****After further review, the statement below does not stand. :lol: :lol: :lol:****


Riverrat77 said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > Riley, get off facebook and start working. :lol: :lol: :wink:
> ...


Not entirely true... From your facebook


> Dustin Gleed You will see all the blue right now. then next year when they lose all the blue will go back in the closet.LOL _about an hour ago_


Now how did you know he would write that over 5 hours later :?: :?: :lol: :lol: 


Riverrat77 said:


> Like Dkhntrdstn just put on Facebook, you'll see nothing but fans in blue now, since they just won a bowl game, but next year when they're losing, oddly enough, all the blue goes back in the closet.


I really want to know, what would it take for you to one time admit you were wrong???


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm not a BYU fan period- but they were the better team last night- both teams had to go against the wind. The foolish play calling by OSU amazed me. They got what they deserved against a very slow a foot BYU. Parity across college football is becoming much more apparent. I think OSU would have lost a best of 10 series and again I'm not a BYU fan. I don't have a calculator in front of me so I can't even estimate the score if OSU would had played TCU


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

All right. A few of my thoughts on the game.

-BYU was far better prepared than OSU. The wind took away any chance at a deep threat – something OSU had an advantage. And BYU can cover any team in the country if all they are going to do is run/short pass. Plus, BYU schemed better to beat OSU’s offensive strengths. Mendenhall outcoached Riley in this game. 

-The wind really favored BYU’s bread and butter – Unga off tackle, and quick hits to the tight ends or swing passes to the running backs. But more than that, BYU’s line was better prepared and surged against OSU, providing the solid protection and blocking necessary to run methodical drives. BYU won this game by dominating the line on both sides of the ball. The inside pressure and outside contain against the run/swing passes was textbook. 

-OSU failed miserably to make adjustments for the conditions. The two screwed up punts were evidence of that.

-OSU got shafted on the botched punt holding call. The refs jammed them. If I were a Beaver, I’d be ticked. That could have changed momentum in the game big time.

-The fumble in the 4th quarter should have been overturned. OSU player was down by contact, and then the ball came out. This was very similar to Unga’s fumble in the BYU-Utah game that was ruled down. OSU was shafted on that. 

-Love him or hate him, Max Hall is really good. He is the best BYU has had since Detmer. And I personally think he’s more consistent than Detmer was. He will be missed next year. 

-I found the BYU love fest by the announcers nauseating. And I’m a hard core BYU fan. If I were an OSU fan, I would have been convinced the announcers were totally one sided. And I hate that with a national broadcast. Granted, the game was pretty one sided. But still. 

-Lastly – BYU played pretty close to a perfect game. Sometimes, every call, every bounce, every freak thing goes your way. That game was an example of that for BYU. When you follow a team long enough, you’ll know that you will end up on both sides of that kind of a game once in a while. Will I go out and say that BYU would beat OSU any time? Probably not, but they dominated them last night. Will I say that the MWC is better than the Pac-10 this year? Nope. The top 3 are certainly very good in the MWC and would all finish in the top 5 of the Pac10 this year, but the bottom 6 pretty much suck so bad, that top to bottom, I’m not sure the MWC is any better than any other non-BCS league. This year, the Pac 10 consisted of one very good team (Oregon), and the rest kind of good.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> Let's make those quotes on ESPN public information.
> 
> From Beaver's guard Gregg Peat- "*Emotionally we were ready for this game. We came in here and expected to win. It didn't work out that way...*That's a credit to BYU. They came ready to play. There are no excuses for the loss."
> 
> From OSU Coach Mike Riley- "*They controlled the ball*, converted third downs and scored when they were going into that gale force, and that was very good by them."


RR you could take a lesson from your pac 10 teams. You wouldn't take it on the chin so much if we saw a statement from you that said: While I do not believe the MWC is on par with the pac 10 as of yet they have shown dramatic improvement in the last few years. BYU was the better team last night and really blew out a quality pac10 opponent. I will begin to listen to ESPN they might have an idea of what they are talking about.

See that is not so hard is it? :mrgreen:

BTW hate the cougars but happy to see them win love this thread!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> CS, notice how no one is referring to you comment... I am and always have been a Y fan. It killed me to miss the game but i'm staying at my in-laws in Arizona for Christmas and they had some family stuff planned. I didnt want to cause any contention (you should learn from this) so I missed the game. I have been to Vegas for the game twice now and went to the Cotton Bowl when my Cougs won on someone else's home turf. Now that was an awesome game. Guess this one last night **** off all you non BYU fans pretty bad though.... ouch. I, and all other Cougar fans on here posting today will continue supporting our team. Riley, get off facebook and start working.


Earth to little Kyle it's because what I said doesnt need to be debated. I know, I know, Michelle would have kicked your arse if you watched the game and your inlaws would have disowned you. Yes, it's always good to keep the wife happy so you can spend time fishing.

Dude, I was teasing you about not watch the game. You didn't need to tell me your christmas plans and how many bowls game you have been too. :lol: :lol: :lol: Your fun to tease sometimes because your feathers get ruffed.

YES BYU was great!!! 2-0 for the MWC :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: The UTES will make it 3-0.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> YES BYU was great!!! 2-0 for the MWC The UTES will make it 3-0.


Much as this pains me to say this, I hope you're right! Go Utes!?!?!

I can't believe I said that!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Andy Ludwig, former Utah offensive coordinator and current Cal O.C. was asked today on the radio about the difference in strength between the MWC and the PAC-10:


> "I just chuckle when people start talking about the Mountain West being a weaker conference than the PAC-10. I'm telling you right now, what I coach against week in and week out, there is no difference. There's just no difference at all between the quality of teams in these two conferences."


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> YES BYU was great!!! 2-0 for the MWC :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: The UTES will make it 3-0.


CS, (I dont know your real name, let alone your wifes name) I am glad you can admit the Y had a great game!! That is a step in the right direction.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

Riverrat77 said:


> WeakenedWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > yet another good old-fashioned butt-whoopin by a MWC team over a Pac-10 team.
> ...


BYU is 6-4 against the PAC-10 during the Mendenhall era. Not sure what Utah's record is in the Whittingham era but I am betting it is a winning record as well. Funny how you only mention the losses against the PAC-10 though.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone hear that buzzing? I gotta remember to not swat the hornets nest hangin around here.... :lol:










WW, last year was the first year.... ever.... that the MWC/WAC had a winning record against the Pac 10. String a few together and then you might be on to something.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> CS, (I dont know your real name, let alone your wifes name) I am glad you can admit the Y had a great game!! That is a step in the right direction.


Phew, thank goodness I'm stepping in the right direction. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Well, rolling... :mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Well, rolling...


Not for long buddy  Heck I can walk 1/2 mile with leg braces on.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Dude, that is awesome!! Nice work seriously... No Run Forest jokes or anything. :mrgreen:


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

What a game! My brother that lives in Vegas got us tickets on the 45 yard line, 8 rows up on the BYU sideline. Other than the wind, it was a great night for football. When my 4 year old told me "Dad, I having fun!", my night was made. The last couple of years he has intercepted the media guide when it shows up here at the house. By the end of the season he has around 10 or so guys names, numbers and positions memorized. Because we were so close, he spent most of the night pointing out the different players that he knew. He loved it.

I wasn't surprised so much by the final score. I know it's not a well liked excuse, but I do think the mindset of a team, and whether or not they really want to be there, can play a big part in the outcome of the game. My Dad and I had that very conversation as we drove down. We both felt like BYU's attitude would be better this year going into the bowl game than last years, and that OSU would still probably be feeling the effects of missing out on the Rose Bowl. Were we confident that things would work out that way? No, but we both thought the possibility of a BYU vs Oregon (2006) type of game could very well happen. And it did.

I don't buy the wind excuse. Both teams had to play in it. BYU marched up the field 84 yards directly into it and put points up on the board. Both punters had to punt into it and Stephenson still managed to net more than 6 yards a punt. BYU is a pass first team, which is never a favorable style of play on a windy day. They were able to adjust where as OSU could not. 

BYU did have the ball bounce there way a few times, but the outcome of the game wasn't determined by a few lucky bounces. BYU was the better team. The final point spread is probably an exaggerated margin when comparing the two teams, but it's still a winning argument to say BYU is the better of the two. They absolutely dominated OSU. Speaking of the Chambers fumble on the punt, the hold was pretty obvious from where we were sitting. Everyone in our section was calling for it before the punt was even caught. 

BYU is a good team this year. Not necessarily great, but still pretty dang good. Bronco has done well against the PAC Ten as a head coach, and this year was no exception. Four straight 10 or more win seasons is a quite an accomplishment. 

Just because I know someone on here likes to keep score of bowl game victories, the MWC is 3-0 with two of those wins against Pac Ten teams. The Pac Ten is now 0-2 with both losses in dominant fashion at the hands of the MWC. The numbers don't lie. I can't remember who, but someone said that at one time or another.

Shane


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Shane, I was only a few rows above you. Great game! Luck had NOTHING to do with the outcome of the game.

When we got to the game and saw to UTE fans in the row above us I thought it was going to be along night. I was wrong, they made the game more fun. They had "Max Hall Hates Me" shirts on and red/white wigs. They were great sports and we had lots of fun with them. What ticked me off as a BYU fan was the actions of ONE BYU fan: at half time the utefans went down in the tunnel to do an interview with Ruff from Channel 4, and some IDIOT BYU fan dumped a beer on one of them and took off running like a coward. Not cool at all! The utefans were cool about it and laughed it off, very CLASSY guys. When I figure out how to download pix from my Blackberry I will post them up.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, RR I have to admire your courage in jumping in to the alligator pit! BYU was very well prepared scheme wise and made good adjustments with the wind...that being said, I don't recall ever having seen a team like OSU did, miss so many easy passes (like the first attempt of a fourth down conversion where the guy was wide open). However, the Y's defense looked really good too and the wind certainly helped eliminate the deep threat. 
REgarding the up for the game down for the game argument. I think it is a poor excuse, 99% of the seniors are playing the last game of their lives, what more would get you up for a game? OSU was still ranked 18 and took second in conference. However, look at Alabama last year, Y last year...I have certainly noticed that as a tendency, but it is certainly not a valid excuse.
As to the officiating, the personal foul that was not called out of bounds; I was surprised that that was not called. The holding on the punt that OSU recovered-first of all, that was a muff that can't be advanced, so they would have had it at the 16 yard line or so, it was not a TD (a muff can't be advanced)--the guy had a clear shot at blocking the punt and the guy was grabbed kind of from behind and turned in--it was not really blatant, but it certainly was a hold. I don't know what else could have possibly been criticized about the game, what did I miss?

And to the Utes-PROPS!! They did well! They are my second favorite team--albeit a distant second! 

Pro-I was at last year's game and several of the U bball players went to the game; we saw them as well as many other prominent Utah and Y people. The same 1% that make Ute fans look bad....


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

From what I saw, OSU was more ready to play at the start of the game. It wasn't until OSu scored an EASY TD on their second possession that BYU seniors rallied the troops on the sideline and they started dominating ALL facets of the game. BYU was throttled on their first 2 possessions, and OSU moved the ball with easy on their 2nd possession. There is NO WAY RR77 believes the garbage he has spewed on this game. Excuses are made by LOSERS, and RR77 has been making nothing but excuses. :?


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2009)

Riverrat77 said:


> WW, last year was the first year.... ever.... that the MWC/WAC had a winning record against the Pac 10. String a few together and then you might be on to something.


Well, Rat, you can now add two more wins by the MWC over the Pac-10 in as many days. Lucky for you that Oregon doesn't have to play TCU in the Rose Bowl, or even Boise State for that matter.


----------

